# Wer von euch ist professionell?



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte mal wissen wer von euch Jugendlichen auch richtig professionell fischt.
Nennt am besten die Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa, Hardey....

Also bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr ca. 2.800€ für die professionelle Fischerei ausgegeben.


----------



## Strandwanderer (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Klingt nach Gerätefetischismus  :q , die Phase haben bestimmt viele im Board schon durchlebt, geht Gottlob meist wieder vorrüber.
Wichtig ist aber meiner Meinung nach, nicht der Name auf dem Blank deiner Rute, sondern die "Location" und der Erfolg beim aktiven Fischen.
Ich bewerte einen Angler eigendlich nach seinem Verhalten und dem daraus resultierenden Erfolg. Also ruhig auch mal ein paar Euro sparen und dafür mit dem Gerät das du beherrscht und mit dem Köder deines Vertrauens an einem vieleicht weit entfernten, unbekannten Gewässer anglerische Professionalität erarbeiten.

thight lines  #w  :s  #w  :s  :g


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ja, ich lege aber sehr großen Wert auf das richtige Gerät.
Dann kann man auch einige Nummern leichter fischen.

Klar, auf den Namen kommt es nicht drauf an, aber z.B. Shimano hat eigentlich nur super Zeug.

Habe auch ne Mitchell Rute zur Wallerfischerei.
Die ist super, obwohl sonst nichts von Mitchell halte.

Ich bin aber auch ein professioneller Angler, da mein Fangerfolg weit voraus denen aus der Jugendgruppe ist, in der ich bin.

Dazu gehören z.B. auch die richtigen Montagen, Methoden und Standplätze, die man erkennen kann.

Die freuen sich sogar wenn die ne Laube, Rotauge, Rotfeder etc fangen.
Für die Speziellen für dieses Fach ist das ja verständlich, aber das war bei nem Angeltreffen und da rufen die dazu noch Juhu und ähnliches.

Und ein Rotauge etc zu fangen ist in meinen Augen keine Kunst.


----------



## Ansgar (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich möchte mal wissen wer von euch Jugendlichen auch richtig professionell fischt.
> Nennt am besten die Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa, Hardey....
> 
> Also bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr ca. 2.800€ für die professionelle Fischerei ausgegeben.



Moin,

bin zwar nicht mehr wirklich jugendlich, aber ich hoffe, ich darf da trotzdem was zu sagen? )
Was meinst Du denn jetzt genau mit professionell? 
Meine Definition waere jetzt, dass man dann damit Geld verdient...
Du scheinst es aber an dem Equipment festzumachen? Da wuerdest Du jetzt vielleicht aber manch einem nicht gerecht, der sich vielleicht teure Marken nicht leisten kann aber angeltechnisch ein richtiger Spezi ist...
Denn das Equipment ist zwar wichtig aber nur weil man z.B. ne Shimano fischt ist man ja nicht gleich ein besserer Angler, geschweige denn ein Profi-Angler, oder? Dafuer waere schon interessanter zu wissen, was Du in diesem Jahr mit Deiner Ausruestung gefangen hast...
Hardy Fliegenruten sind auch m.E. nicht das Nonplus ultra, wenn es ums Fliegenfischen geht. Da sind Orvis, GLoomis und andere m.E. lange dran vorbeigezogen...
Und - mal so im allgemeinen hoerst Du von wirklich professionellen Anglern eher die Namen Browning, Maver, Trabucco, Faps,... denn die meisten Profis sind wohl Stipper...

Generell denke ich aber, Dein Vorsatz lieber in gute Ausruestung zu investieren ist auf jeden Fall richtig.  Habe frueher auch immer lieber gespart und mir was vernuenftiges gekauft, als ein low quality Produkt.
Ich hoffe, Du hast viel Spass mit Deiner Ausruestung - ob Profi oder nicht...

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Rotauge (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Rotauge etc zu fangen ist in meinen Augen keine Kunst.



Sag das nicht  Vielleicht nicht unter normalen Bedingungen, aber lass es mal windiger werden und fische mit Pose....

Also mir ist es zuwider Angler nach professionell und nicht-professionell einzuteilen. Und außerdem klingt es sehr arrogant. 

Angeln soll Spass machen, auch mit einfachem Angelgerät.


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Nein, eigentlich sollte das nicht nach dem Gerät gehen.
Ich meine wer Ahnung hat.
Z.B. Bei welchem Wetter was beist, wo die Fische stehen, richtige Montagen (nicht nur Blei, Wirbel, Vorfach), für die Fische eine passende Rute.

Denn bei uns in der Jugendgruppe haben die meisten nur 2 Ruten und dann kann man ja schlecht auf Hecht, Zander, Waller, Karpfen, Rotauge, Brasse, Laube etc gehen.
Oder richtiges spinnen am Bach auf Forelle.
Wer richtig unter einen Busch werfen kann, wie man sich dort sowieso beim auswerfen verhält.

Ich möchte hier keinen niedermachen oder ärgern, interessiert mich halt nur mal, wie es wo anderst damit so aussieht.


----------



## Sockeye (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ich kann mich da Ansgar und Rotauge nur anschliessen.

Mit 13, fast 3k Euronen für Angelmaterial zum Fenster rauswerfen, höhrt sich für mich eher nach übersteigertem Geltungsbedarf, als nach Professionalität an.

Falls Du  dadurch mehr an Preisgeldern eingenommen als Du für das Material ausgegenben hast, nehm ich natürlich alles zurück.


----------



## NorbertF (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Profesionell fischen heisst (wie schon gesagt) Geld verdienen mit fischen.

Geld ausgeben für fischen dagegen ist normal.

Als 13-jähriger zuviel (soviel) ausgeben für fischen ist nicht normal, aber auch nicht professionell. Wenn deine Eltern es sich leisten können, warum nicht. Immer druff uff die Omme. Ob dir das guttut ist wieder ne andre Frage...mit 13 kannst es ja schlecht selbst verdient haben. Sonst wärs natürlich grad egal. just my 2cc

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Basi8811 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

OK. Professionell dachte ich würde man es nenne wenn man Ahnung hat.
Habe ich falsch gedacht.

Gekauft bekomme ich das Zeug nicht.
Meine Eltern haben ein Geschäft und da kann ich wann ich will helfen z.B. Prospekte stempeln, tackern etc.

Das Thema kann auch ruhig geschlossen werden.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Servus. 2800 Euronen bekommt mein Sohnemann das ganze Jahr nicht an Taschengeld. Professionell liegt auch sicher nicht am Gerät. Wenn du sagst nur mit dem Teuersten (Wobei teuer nicht immer gut sein muß) kann man richtig Fischen kann ich nur sagen das DU keine Ahnung von der Anglerei hast. Nicht das Gerät macht den Anler sondern sein Können. Ich könnte dir einige Angler zeigen die Fischen mit alten Glasfaserteleskopruten in der Donau auf Nasen, viel Spass mit deinen Hardy Ruten wennst neben denen stehst die haben mit sicherheit 5 wenn nicht mehr Nasen gefangen bevor du noch einen Biss bemerkst. Ich denke bei dir ist es wie bei vielen Jugendlichen die denken nur wenn das oder das draufsteht ist es gut alles andere ist Schrott. Bestes Beispiel sind die Autos der jüngeren Generation Aufgemotzt und viel PS aber wenig Ahnung vom Autofahren. Sorry aber das mußte raus.


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Jetzt lassen wir doch den ganzen Gerätescheiss mal weg!!!

Also ich angle nicht professionell da ich aus beruflichen Gründen nicht so oft dazu komme.
Wenn ich freitags nach Hause komme (wohne in der Woche in Krefeld) und dann die Nacht mit Freunden durchangle ist es mir fast egal ob ich was fange.
Mir geht es um das Zusammensein und um die Erholung.

Warum soll ich mich nicht über ein schönes Rotauge freuen??

Warum soll ich mich mit Anderen an den Fängen vergleichen??

Verglichen wird man im Job genug und auch so im Privatleben. Das brauche ich nicht noch beim angeln.


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> ich möchte mal wissen wer von euch Jugendlichen auch richtig professionell fischt.
> Nennt am besten die Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa, Hardey....
> 
> Also bis jetzt habe ich in diesem Jahr ca. 2.800€ für die professionelle Fischerei ausgegeben.


 Tja wenn ich das schön höre ....   :e .... 2800 EUR :e ......
 Hab ich ausgegeben --- hat Papa wohl gesponsert wolltest du sagen !?
 denke das die überwiegende Mehrzahl wohl nicht so viel für Angelgerät ausgeben kann ......
 Gruß *"profesioneller-sich-nur-"billig"-Equipment-leisten-könner"*


----------



## HD4ever (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

...vor allem wohl die wenigsten der anderen Jungangler vermute ich mal .....
 macht grob gerechnet 400 EUR pro Monat .... hab ja keine Ahnung wie die Taschengeldlage momentan so liegt .... aber etwas großkotzig kommt das schon rüber sag ich einfach nur mal so ..... #u


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

also in dem alter hatte ich billige teleskopruten usw...
finde ich ein wenig hart !
allerdings sind die sachen die ich jetzt habe ein mittelklasse auto wert


----------



## NorbertF (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Also mal langsam, ein Grund sich aufzuregen ist das ja nun nicht.
Ist doch schön wenn er viel Geld in der Familie hat und sich guten Equipment leisten kann. Klar kams ein wenig "angebersich" rüber, er ist 13! In dem Alter ist das so.
Deswegen muss man ihn nicht beschimpfen oder sowas. 
Ich bin um jeden froh der noch Geld hat  

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hast recht nobbi !!!
welpenschutz nennt sich das. ich glaube ich war nicht anders.
es sei ihm gegönnt


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Er will sich professionell nennen und weiss nicht , mit der stipprute umzugehen!!!!!!!!!!!
Verweis: seine Frage im Friedfisch-und stippanglerforum#q
KOF!!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Is doch klar er angelt doch nur auf Waller:q 
steht in seinem Neusten der XXX Beiträge

barsch_zocker


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Habt Ihr jetzt nen totalen Schatten?
Habt Ihr nichts besseres zu tun als in Eurer Freizeit (oder auch Arbeitszeit) 13-jährige Jungen in einem an sich recht freundlichen Forum anzuflamen und nieder zu machen?

Sorry aber wenn Ihr es Euch nicht leisten konntet oder nicht leisten könnt dann tut ihm das wahrscheinlich sehr leid aber warum postet Ihr das?
Eine Diskussion über den Begriff Professionalität wäre ja angebracht aber Jugendliche anzumaulen die Ihr nicht kennt und denen Ihr wahrscheinlich nie begegnen werdet find eich nur noch krank. :e 

So. Ich ess jetzt meine Nudeln und dann sehen wir weiter.

Moment noch. Die Nudeln müssen warten.
Wenn Ihr den ganzen Thread gelesen hättet dann wäre Euch evtl. aufgefallen dass ihm sein Formulierungsfehler durchaus bewußt ist.


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

war wirklich ein wenig gemein !!!


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Also jetzt mal ehrlich. Soll ich mir jetzt nur noch Billigsachen kaufen weil Andere sich auch keine teuren Sachen leisten können? Das ist doch nur der blanke Neid.
Die Antworten die jetzt kommen kann ich mal kurz andeuten:
" Was heißt hier Neid...."
"Brauch son Scheiss nicht..."
"Gibt Wichtigeres..."

Dann setzen sie sich in Ihren Golf GTI mit Anlage für 3000€ und ärgern sich dass die blöde Jugend soviel Geld für unnützes Zeug ausgibt.

@Agalatze: Deinen Corrado finde ich übrigens völlig genial (ich bete gerade dass ich mich jetzt nicht vertan habe)  #6


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

nein hast recht ! das ist ein corrado.danke !!!
und die anlage da drinnen kostet 7500 Euro.
völli übel ist das... aber wat fürn sound. bekommst durch den bass beim fahren ne rückenmassage 
bin aber genauso bekloppt mit den angelsachen.
wo kommst du eigentlich genau her ?
bist auch mal beim boardie treffen an der ostsee ?


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Wäre ich gerne mal aber die Zeit ist das Problem.

Ich wohne am Wochenende im schönen Lipperland und in der Woche in Krefeld. Im Lipperland gibt es leider nicht gerade viele Jobs in der IT-Branche.
Die Wochenenden gehören dann natürlich meiner Freundin.

Was die Angelsachen angeht kaufe ich mir jetzt auch nur noch gute Sachen.
Miste dabei meinen alten Scheiss nach und nach aus. Aber die Pendelei frißt schon einiges an Geld auf (meine Freundin den Rest  :q )


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

das ist sehr übel...
ich bin auch so einer der sehr viel wert auf qualität setzt. und fast immer ist das teuer :-(


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

So übel ist es nicht. Es engt einen nur in den Reiseaktivitäten ein wenig ein, aber das nehme ich in Kauf.
So habe ich in der Woche genug Zeit zum arbeiten und am Wochenende habe ich viel Zeit für die anderen Dinge des Lebens.

Aber wir schweifen vom Thema ab seitdem sich die Fraktion derer die gerade ihre 2. Pubertät (oder auch noch erste) erleben nicht mehr meldet


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

*supergrins*


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

back zum thema !
so nun mal zu mir. ich denke schon dass ich recht gut und professionell angel.
zwar werde ich nicht dafür bezahlt,aber ich mache zum beispiel wettkämpfe mit wie deutsche meisterschaften usw... bin auch recht erfolgreich und komme fast immer mit nem pott nach hause. das soll hier nicht angeberisch oder prollig klingen.
wollte nur etwas zu deiner frage sagen.
die ausrüstung hat damit jedoch nicht wirklich viel zu tun. es ist mehr die liebe zu dem sport und die mühe die man sich macht. das ganze drum und dran was dahinter steckt. ein sogenannter profi ist für mich ein sauberer sportfischer, der auch mit der umwelt und den fischen geht.


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Da bin ich dann wohl das genaue Gegenteil.

Für mich kommt es einzig und allein auf den Spaß und vor allem die Erholung an.
Natürlich macht es Spaß mit tollem Gerät zu fischen.
Das ist das selbe wie in anderen Bereichen auch. Als ich mir meinen Skoda gekauft habe war ich auch einfach stolz darauf, dass ich mir dieses Auto leisten kann.
Das macht aus mir aber keinen besseren Autofahrer.

Dem Fisch ist die Marke meiner Rute nunmal völlig egal und auch mit Geräten aus dem mittleren Preissegment kann man tolle Fische landen. Ausnahmen bilden da nur die Angelarten auf extrem grosse Fische wie Riesenwaller, Heilbutt und Konsorten.


----------



## Lenzibald (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Servus
Zitat: Hi,
ich möchte mal wissen wer von euch Jugendlichen auch richtig professionell fischt.
Diese Frage ist noch ok.
Zitat: Nennt am besten die Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa, Hardey....
Hier kommt mir vor will ern bischen den Coolen raushängen lassen.

Darum meine ein bischen forsche Antwort.
Kommt ein bischen rüber wie schaut was ich mir leisten kann und ihr nicht.


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte hier keinen niedermachen oder ärgern, interessiert mich halt nur mal, wie es wo anderst damit so aussieht.


Dies sieht mir schwerstens danach aus dass er es eingesehen hat.
Natürlich kam die ganze Sache arrogant rüber. Keine Frage.
Aber das ist absolut kein Grund beleidigend zu werden oder sich über ihn lustig zu machen wie es hier manche Leute getan haben.

Und ein wenig angeben tut nunmal jeder. Der eine hier der andere da.



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Gekauft bekomme ich das Zeug nicht.
> Meine Eltern haben ein Geschäft und da kann ich wann ich will helfen z.B. Prospekte stempeln, tackern etc.
> Das Thema kann auch ruhig geschlossen werden.



Es ist also nicht so dass er das Geld geschenkt bekommt und wenn er für die Arbeit mehr als gut bezahlt wird ist das doch wohl völlig in Ordnung. Viele Kinder und Jugendliche tun überhaupt nichts und bekommen Taschengeld. Er tut was und bekommt halt mehr Geld.
Uns steht es wohl auch nicht zu darüber zu urteilen wieviel Geld seine Eltern ihm geben sollten.

Ich wollte eigentlich nur nen 2Zeiler schreiben


----------



## Agalatze (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

so meint er das nicht.
mit 13 ist man nunmal noch nicht so lebenserfahren wie wir.
für ihn ist sowas gleich ein profi wer teure und gute sachen hat und wer sich damit gut auskennt mit dem was neu am markt ist.
ich habe damals auch solche leute bewundert.
er ist wirklich ein ganz lieber kerl.


----------



## Guen (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Moin Mädels ,lasst den Jungen man in Ruhe ,der ein oder andere sagte es bereits,mit 13 waren wir auch nicht anders  !

Nur eins solltest Du Dir im Leben angewöhnen:

Wenn es unangenehm wird niemals den Schwanz einziehen,stehe zu Deinen Ansichten und wenn Du merkst  ,das sie doch falsch sind,dann stehe auch dazu !Also nix mit :

Das Thema kann ruhig geschlossen werden  !


Gruss Guen


----------



## JonasH (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Hmmm... ich antworte mla lieber wieder auf seine Frage...

Also dieses JAhr habe ich eigentlich wenn ich überlege so meine.. naja 100€ ausgegeben, ohne Köder, nur für gerät... 

Letztes Jahr, das war so mein teuerstes JAhr.. ich glaube letztes jahr war ich auch so mit 1000 Euro dabei... aber da wollte ich auch alles haben.. und jetzt liegen die ruten und Rollen rum weil mein Bruder schwerst Arbeiten muss und keine ZEit mehr hat sich mit mir ans Wasser zu setzen .. dafür het mein Vater 2 meiner Ruten aus dem letzten jahr für 50 und 60 euro mehr bei ebay vertickt... geschäfte muss man machen können 

Und nun liebe leute nhemt euch an die Hand und vertragt euch denn alles ist gut!


----------



## Palerado (12. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Wenn man wirklich anfängt seine Ausrüstung komplett zu wechseln dann ist das Geld schnell weg.
Das musste ich auch merken.

Bei mir war es dies Jahr auch schon etwas mehr weil wir uns immer mehr für das Brandungsangeln rüsten aufgrund diverser Fehmarnaufenthalte.


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

"Das Thema kann ruhig geschlossen werden" hatte einen anderen Hintergrund.
Ich sagte ja bereits, dass ich mich eben falsch ausgedrückt habe mit professionell.
Genauso sage ich ja auch nciht dass jeder sich das beste Tackle anlegen muss, ich fische es halt nur, was ruhig viele als übertrieben ansehen können womit ich kein Problem habe.

Und ich habe nicht nur das Tackle, auch die Erfahrung.
Wir waren 2-mal in der Sänger TackleNews und testen zur Zeit die DreamFish Boje für die Firma Sänger zur Zeit.

Das soll wieder keine Aufziehung sein.
Nur weil viele meinten wir hätten das Tackle aber nichts im Kopf.

Im Angelverein sind wir auch als die besten bekannt, sogar auch bei den Erwachsenen.

Palerado erkennt es richtig.
Bevor ich mir das Tackle hole, welches nicht in der Qualität unserer Ruten sind, hole ich mir gleich das gute bevor ich das in MEINEN Augen schlechtere kaufe, verkaufe und zum Schluss doch dieses hole.


Ich sage ja nicht dass die, die nicht das gute Gerät haben nicht angeln können.
Kenne auch Wallerangler, die Ruten für 60€ haben und ihre Waller fangen.

Und damit dass noch ein relativ normales Thema wird frage ich anderst:

Wer von euch hat die Erfahrung zum guten angeln?


----------



## Ansgar (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@all: finde ich auch, dass man bei postings das Alter dejenigen der postet beruecksichtigen sollte. Mit 13 haette ich auch noch ganz anders gepostet als heute und in 20 Jahren wuerde ich vermutlich wieder ganz anders posten.
Ist aber bestimmt eine gute Erfahrung fuer Basi wenn er hier darauf hingewiesen wird, wenn seine Beitraege kritisch klingen-hilft fuer die Zukunft sich evtl. "politisch korrekter" auszudruecken...

@Basi


			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe nicht nur das Tackle, auch die Erfahrung.
> Wir waren 2-mal in der Sänger TackleNews und testen zur Zeit die DreamFish Boje für die Firma Sänger zur Zeit.
> 
> >Basi, jetzt faehrst Du ganz schoen viel Heu auf dem Wagen... (norddeutsch fuer "Du uebertreibst"), denn wie kannst Du als 13 jaehriger alle Erfahrung dieser Welt besitzen?? Und ob Du in der Saenger Tackle News warst oder ne Boje testest tut dabei auch nichts zur Sache... Bei so einer Aussage ist es wirklich angebracht, das mit der Provokation nachzuschieben-s.u. (noch besser: garnicht erst so schreiben...)
> ...


----------



## Agalatze (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@ ansgar
deine art wie du schreibst finde ich klasse.
habe ja nun schon diverse texte von dir gelesen.
immer sehr sachlich und verständnisvoll.du setzt dich wenigstens in die lage der boardies,auch wenn du nicht immer gleicher meinung bist, respektierst du.
weiter so...


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Den letzten Post brachte ich so, weil ein paar User schrieben, ich würde vielleicht gutes Zeug besitzen, aber keinerlei Ahnung haben, aber die habe ich.
Zumindestens überall ausreichend und bei Wallern habe ich eigentlich alles im Kopf.

Ich gab die TackleNews an, als Beweis, dass wir nicht so unerfahren sein können, da wir da drinne waren und wir zur Zeit ne Rute für die testen.

Klar meinen die einen so und die anderen so.
Das gibt es in jedem Fach.
Auch auf ner Baustelle.
Der eine sagt, da muss noch ne Spachtelschicht drüber und der andere sagt, muss net.

Mir geht es nicht darum wer die meisten Fische fängt.
Nur die anderen Jungangler in unserem Verein haben keine Ahnung.
Die fischen mit 1 Drillingen auf Karpfen.

Deshalb hat es mich mal interessiert, wie die Jungangler in ganz Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz so fischen.

Und ich kaufe mir keine Pokemon, Yugi-Oh Karten, Spielekonsolen, PC Spiele etc zu, sodnern stecke mein Geld ins angeln und das finden hier alle toll.
Denn ich kenne auch welche aus unserer Jugendgruppe die rauchen, sich PC Spiele on Mass kaufen und nur ne Rute, 2 Blei und 3 Wirbel besitzen.

Ja, übertrieben habe ich, aber wölltest du gerne als schlechter Angler hingestellt werden obwohl du ein guter bist?
Das habe ich ja erst später gepostet, als Beweis dass es nicht so ist.


*Ich möchte mich auch für die gesamte falsche Formulierung in diesem Thread entschuldigen, weil ich einfach dachte, dass richtige Wort gefunden zu haben, was ich doch nicht richtig tat.*


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ist ja kein Problem Basi.
Die meisten haben ja mehrere Hobbys die man nach Prioritäten ordnen kann.
Für das wichtigste Hobby geht natürlich auch am meisten Geld drauf.
Wenn die anderen Jungs halt PC Spiele als Hobby Nummer 1 betrachten ist es klar dass dafür am meisten Geld drauf ght. Da muss das angeln dann halt hinten an stehen und man besorgt sich nur das was man wirklich braucht.

Wenn die Leute aber nett sind haben sie es allemal verdient dass man ihnen hilft und ihnen ein paar Tips gibt.

Vielleicht helfen sie Dir mal irgendwann Level 5 zu schaffen


----------



## JonasH (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Hey BAsi als "beweis" musst du hier garnichts bringen... Weil da kommen dann häufig sprüche wie: JAaa... schreiben kann ich auch viel.


UNd nochwas... um in meinem verein auch bei den erwachsenen "berühmt" zu sein muss man bei uns hier nicht das beste tackle haben oder die besten Fische fangen
z.B. beim Königsangeln unseres vereins da sind die Jugendlichen von 6 bis zu den erwachsenen von über 60 und da kommt mn auch mit den älteren in's gesrpäch und wenn man sich mal wieder sieht wird natürlich sofort gefragt was denn in letzter Zeit gefangen wurrde und und und 

Wozu brauche ich dann mega tackle mit diocken fischen? Und akls bester angler wird hier  sowieso niemand eingestuft!


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Das kommt aber dann auch ganz auf den Verein an.
Wenn man es mit vielen Entspannungsanglern zu tun hat ist das natürlich richtig.

Wenn allerdings viele sehr ehrgeizige Angler dabei sind kommt es schnell zu diesen Vergleichen. Und da will sich natürlich jeder (Jugendliche) gerne behaupten.


----------



## leipziger21 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hey Basi8811
jeder versteht etwas anderes unter professionellen fischen.
ich finde zb professionellen fischen ist wenn man wie  Rudi Heger (den Fliegenfischern unter uns muss das wohl ein Begriff sein, mir leider nicht) 
am Mittwoch (10.03.04) einen waller von 50 Kilo und 197cm mit einer fliegenrutte gefangen hat.also wenn man trotz leichtem gerät einen so kapitalen fisch landen kann das ist es was das profesionelle ausmacht und nicht das tackel oder montagen oder sonst etwas.
Ps:du erwähntest das du in der TackleNews warst dazu sage ich nur du kannst doch heut zutage für alles testfischer werden schau mal in die etlichen zeitschriften wo du für alles mögliche tester machen kannst von schnur über rollen oder rutten.da du ja au waller fischst interessiert mich hast du auch schon ein paar kapitale erwischt in deutschland?
bye


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Das hat (mal wieder meiner Meinung nach) nichts mit Professionalität zu tun.
Das ist einmal unsachgemäßes Gerät (falls es kein Zufallsfang war) und Glück.

Erfahrung gehört allerdings auch dazu.


----------



## Florianangler (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hallo Basi8811, mein Opa angelt seit 1947 und gibt mir immer mal gute Tipps, die ich auch gerne annehme. Wenn du aber mit 13 Jahren hier einen auf Superangler machen willst ( was du mit tollem Gerät begründest ) kann ich da nur schmunzeln. Ich angel z.B seit 1982 und bin immer froh, wenn mir wirklich erfahrene angler mal nen Tipp geben.
 Das nur mal als kleine Anregung im Bezug auf Selbstüberschätzung, die einem gut auf die Füsse fallen kann(nicht nur beim angeln)...
 Ich möchte auch nicht sagen, dass du nicht gut angeln kannst, du bist für dein Alter sicherlich sehr erfolgreich und auch erfahren, aber trotzdem lieber aufm Teppich bleiben.
 Poste doch mal eine kleine Bildergalerie mit deinen Fängen, macht sicher mehr Eindruck als die Rechnungsbelege über dein Anglelzeug.


----------



## Buntbarsch (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

"Profi-Angler"-is wohö keiner! Was soll n das auch sein???
Jemand der grosse fische fängt? der, der dass beste gerät hat?
Schwachsinn!!!
Ich denke jeder aht ahnung über die fische die er fangen will!
und wenn nich, weil er noch anfänger is dann lernt ers halt noch. ich denke mal, beim angeln kann man immer etwas lernen ob anfänger oder erfahrener angler!
proffessionell zu angeln is was anderes, sorgfälltig und waidgerecht etc. zu angeln!
Jeder lernt noch, von mir aus auch noch rudi heger!!!


----------



## DjBaumi (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

*Ich glaube er meinte auch nicht sich selbst sondern Papa:q gibt wohl kaum soviele Jugendliche die in dem alter die soviel Asche haben.Aber da kann er ja auch nix für wenn Papa soviel Kohle hat...*
*Ich hatte als Jugendlich auf jedenfall nichtmal ein viertel von der Kohle zur verfügung..naja so ändern sich die Zeiten eben:s *


----------



## bootsangler-b (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hei,

hat sich jemand mal die mühe gemacht und sich die beiträge von "Basi 88811" hier am board angeschaut???
wenn der junge 13 ist, ist es ein hochintelligentes kind, sehr vielseitig interessiert und dazu die deutsche sprache so gut beherrschend, dass der pisa-studien-ruf der deutschen hier kaum gerechtfertigt ist. nicht mal ansatzweise....
was soll das???


bernd, der sich hoffentlich irrt


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Man muss sich nicht schämen Geld zu haben. Schriftgrösse 20 ist für solch einem lahmen Klischeebeitrag nicht wirklich angebracht. Grundsätzlich kann man immer sagen dass es Papa gekauft hat. Auch eine Tafel Schokolade wurde ja dann nicht von einem jugendlichen selber gekauft sondern von dem Taschengeld, welches der Papa gezahlt hat.

Das bringt mich zu der Überlegung dass mein Chef ja meinen Wagen bezahlt hat.
Ich alter Schmarotzer ich.

@Bootsangler-b: Was meinst Du damit, dass Du Dich hoffentlich irrst???
Entweder ich hab gerade nen Blackout oder ich verstehe es generell nicht


----------



## sebastian (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Naja find auch das es ein bisschen angeberisch rüber kam 
ich hab Ruten um ungefähr 2000 € wenn nicht weniger, und wenn man richtig professionell angelt braucht man nicht viele Ruten ich bräuchte 4 Ruten im Moment  und haben tu ich so 10.
und die ganzen Ruten hab ich mir seit dem ich 9 Jahre alt bin zu Weihnachten und Geburtstagen angesammelt


----------



## bootsangler-b (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@Palerado:
ich habe so den verdacht, dass sich da kein 13-jähriger, der hier rat sucht, hinter"basi" verbirgt, sondern jemand, der schon etwas mehr lebenserfahrung hat.... kommt mir hoffentlich nur so vor...

bernd


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@Bernd: hmmm. Glaube ich nicht wirklich. Was hätte er davon? 
Möglich ist es natürlich aber wie gesagt. Ein wirklicher Grund will mir nicht einfallen.

@Sebastian: Ruten für 2000€
Dann rechne bitte noch Rollen und den ganzen Rest dazu. Halt das was man in den ganzen Jahren so ausgibt.


----------



## sebastian (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ich mags nur nicht wenn jemand schreibt zählts am besten die und die marken auf !

Ich freu mich für ihn das er Geld hat das ist gut, aber ich mein ich bin auch nicht arm aber ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen im Jahr 2800 Euro für angelzeugs auszugeben.
Ich mein wie gehts dem ??? um 2800 euro krieg ich 14-15 sau gute Ruten ! wer braucht so viele Rute im Jahr ????


Ich mein wo kaufst du ein ? gehst du zum Angelhändler und sagst "hier hast du 500 EUro dafür bekomm ich bitte eine gute Rute"
z.B.: Die Spinnrute von meinem Papa den ich jetzt mal überzeugt habe das angeln toll ist hat 200 Euro gekostet.
Gschmeidige Hechtrute und eine gschmeidige Kurbel mit 9 Lagern, bei der Kurbel is nix aus Kunststoff, und mit bisschen handeln und Stammkundentarif  200 Euro.
Ich mein ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie ich im Jahr so viel geld ausgeben könnte.
Jeden Monat eine gscheite Angel mit Zubehör is das ungefähr bei mir dein 2800 Euro Guthaben 

@Palerdo
Ups  naja ok ich hab gedacht nur Ruten

naja angelkarten kostet doch auch nur so 300-400 Euro im Jahr für die meisten Gewässer oder.
bleiben halt nur 2400


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Er hat nirgends geschrieben dass er das nur für Ruten ausgegeben hat.
Alleine ein top Karpfenzelt kostet schon 600€ ne Liege, Schlafsack und tolle Bissanzeiger dabei und der erste Tausender ist überschritten.

Er hat übrigens bereits eingesehen dass seine Formulierung mit den Marken scheisse war.
Also warum weiter drauf rumhacken?


----------



## sebastian (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

ja ok ich sehs ein


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

:m 
Mir ist fast die Farbe aus dem Gesicht gefallen als ich letztens im Askarikatalog die Kevin Nash Seite aufgeschlagen habe.

Wasserdichte Decke 63€
Zelt 620€
Bissanzeiger (ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack) 150€

Also mal ehrlich. Wenn ich mit der Seite fertig bin findet ihr mich in der Bildzeitung unter der Rubrik:"Angler von Frau mit Bissanzeiger erschlagen"


----------



## MCP (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Na dank dem Foto-Thread wissen wir ja jetzt alle das es hier auch ganz nette Mädels gibt, aber daß sich hier auch Professionelle rumtreiben war mir neu... :q


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

:q  :q  :q 

Man man. So eine Antwort. Und das im Junganglerforum.
Fragst Du die Mädels in dem Thread nach nem Kaffeetrinken oder gleich:"Wie teuer"???


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ne, ich bin wirklich 13.
Guckt auf das Avantar.
In manchen Beiträgen kann man auch ausschließen, dass ich älter bin.
Z.B. "Aufgemotzter VW Golf".
Da schreibe ich, welches Auto sich mein Bruder nächste Woche käuft.
Oder in dem "Fotos zum kennenlernen" Thread habe ich auf Seite 12 ein paar Bilder eingestellt.

Von meienn Eltern bekomme ich nichts gekauft, ab und zu mal etwas geliehen, aber was keine umsummen sind (Ca. 50€).
Die haben nen VErsandhandel wo ich für 4€ Stundenlohn mir Geld verdienen kann.

Ja eben.
Ich habe das Fox Explorer Bivy und das Kostet Geld, auch Delkim Bissanzeiger und ein RodPod.
So schnell kommt die Summe zusammen.
Klar, kann ich mir nicht alles auf einmal holen, da ich diese Menge nicht einfach herausschütteln kann.
Das Zeug lege ich mir ja auch schon seit 4 Jahren so zu.
Habe mir das eigentlich von meinem Bruder abgeguckt.
Ich vertraue nun mal diesen Ruten im Wallerdrill.
Kenne viele mit Rutenbruch, die auch nicht damit gerechnet hätten.
Genauso die Rollen.
Kenne auch viele Wallerangler, wo die Achse der Rolle gebrochen ist.

Das möchte ich mir halt vorbehalten.

Auf Waller fische ich Berkley, Mitchell, Shimano, Yad.
Und Hardy Ruten habe ich nicht, war nur nen Beispiel.

Ich wollte wirklich damit nicht angeben, habe es dann ausversehen bei der Formulierung doch getan und dafür habe ich mich schon mehrmals entschuldigt.


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> :m
> Mir ist fast die Farbe aus dem Gesicht gefallen als ich letztens im Askarikatalog die Kevin Nash Seite aufgeschlagen habe.
> 
> Wasserdichte Decke 63€
> ...


 Tja .... so ist das mit den Namen bezahlen .... :e
 andere Zelte ohne Kevin Nash Emplem sind ja auch vielleicht nicht schlecht ....
 kann nur sagen selbst schuld wer die Kohle dafür raushaut !!!!  :q


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Moment. Du legst Dir die Sachen seid 4 Jahren so zu.
Heißt das nun dass Du jedes Jahr soviel ausgibst oder dass Du in den 4 Jahren diese Summe ausgegeben hast?

Fakt ist nunmal: Wenn man sehr oft losgeht dann braucht man in manchen Punkten die Qualität. Z.B. beim Zelt.


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Unser Flus ist einer schlechtesten in ganz Deutschland.
Mein Bruder war 4 Tage am Regen und hat Video gemacht, erzählt und 4 Hechte, 3 Zander und 1 Döbel gefangen.
Noch Köderfische und so aber die zählen wir nicht.

Und da hört man auch viel mehr plätschern.
Das ist auch dem Angelverein klar, selbst der Vorsitzende schimpft auf die Lahn.

Habe gelsen, dass manche Bilder sehen wollen.
Hänge welche als Anhang an.


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Und noch nen Zander.
Das war nicht mein kompletter Fang, habe noch mehr Waller, Döbel, Karpfen, Hechte, Aale....
Haben halt keine DigiCam dabei gehabt.


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Schöne Fische.
Vor allen Dingen der Zander hat es mir angetan.

Bei den Welsen kann ich nur sagen dass mir diese Spezies noch fehlt, aber in unseren Vereinsgewässern sind keine bzw. nur gaaaaaanz wenige.

Lohnt also auch nicht sich dafür extra Gerätschaften zu kaufen.


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@basi8811

ich finde du brauchst dich nicht entschuldigen, weil es egal ist ob du nun 2800 oder 10000 Euro für den ganzen Kram ausgegeben hast....
wenn du es dir leisten kannst dann ist das ok.. 
wenn nicht währ  es etwas verdächtig.

Du wolltest doch eigentlich nur wissen, wer denn noch wieviel Geld für seine Ausrüstung ausgegeben hat....
Karpfenfischen ...
Raubfischen....




Also was soll das rumgehacke, ich könnte es mir auch nicht auf einmal leisten....  aber deswegen bin ich doch keinen Neidisch... oder bezeichne Ihn gleich als Prahler usw.  #d 


Alleine meine 2 Ruten zum Raubfischen (schwer und leicht) mit Rolle und Schnur da dürfte ich so 600 hingeblättert haben von den ganzen Gufis und Wobblern will ich gar nicht reden ....  :c


----------



## Rotauge (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Sehr schöne Bilder hast du da reingestellt. 

Ich denke, das Missverständnis sollte jetzt aus der Welt geräumt sein. 

Euro-Summen zu nennen, bringt offensichtlich Unmut bei anderen hervor.

Jetzt ist aber klar, das du dich intensiv mit dem Angeln und vor allem auch mit dem Tackle beschäftigst. Das hebt dich von anderen Junganglern ab, die erstmal ein oder zwei Ruten haben. Das die auch erfolgreich sein können, das kann man jedes Wochenende neu erleben.

Deine Message ist jetzt viel klarer und ich wünsch Dir bei deinen Bemühungen erfolgreich zu fischen noch viel Glück und viel Spaß


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Danke.


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ich glaube es passiert das was ich nie für möglich gehalten hätte.
Dieser Thread entwickelt sich wirklich noch in die richtige Richtung.

Und ich denke mal die Bilder sind die richtige Antwort auf die Nörgler.
Das Gerät kann man sich kaufen lassen, aber fngen muss man selber.


----------



## schelli (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



> Das Gerät kann man sich kaufen lassen, aber fngen muss man selber



Ja wenn die nicht wollen dann hilft das teuerste Gerät nix ...
da kann man dann sein komplettes Wobblersortiment rannageln und nix geht.
Das beste ist in einen solchen Fall dann: Angeln einstellen und  #g  :q


----------



## Palerado (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Ich habe letztens auch mal wieder dumm geguckt.
Ich habe auf alles geachtet beim Aalangeln: Der Platz war gut. Die Montage recht fein (klarer Baggersee). Die Würmer waren fit und ich hochkonzentriert.

Nichts tat sich. Plötzlich durchbricht das Geschepper einer Aalglocke die Stille.
Da haben ein paar Meter weiter welche geangelt mit altem Aalknüppel, festgestellter Bremse und Aalglocke. Die haben gefangen, ich blieb Schneider


----------



## Peter Bach (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Hallo Basi und der rest der angelnden Meute ;-)

Möcht jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich finde es als erstes mal toll, das dir die Angelei so viel Spass und Freude bereitet. Ist halt einfach die zweitschönste sache der Welt....die allerschönste Sache erklär ich dir mal wenn du 2-3 Jahre älter bist (War´n Witz). 
Das du soviel Geld für die Angelei ausgeben kannst, solltest du als echtes Privileg ansehen. Als ich damals mit 13 angelte, hatte ich kein Geld daüfr. So musste dann improvisiert werden. Das heist, Päckchen Haken, Kordel, Bambusstock..und ein Weinkorken als schwimmer. Und ich habe auch gefangen. o.k. nicht so schöne zander oder Welse wie du. Aber Bachforellen und diverse Weissfische. Hätte ich damals die gleichen Möglichkeiten wie du gehabt...ich hätte sie genauso wie du ausgenutzt. Es ist garantiert nicht schlecht sein Geld in Angelgerät zu investieren. Nur eins solltest du dir merken, es ist nicht immer nur gut was auch teuer ist. Denn gerade beim Angeln sind noch viele andere Faktoren über Fangerfolg oder Frust entscheident. Aber du hast ja schon anscheinend begriffen, das die richtige Montage für die jeweilige Fischart, die Kenntniss über die besten Gewässerstellen und auch die nötige Experementierfreudigkeit und vorallem die nötige Ausdauer von grösster Wichtigkeit ist. Also in meinen Augen bist du im Vergleich zu einigen Jugendlichen und auch Erwachsenen in meinem Angelverein schon recht gut. Aber das schöne beim Angeln ist doch: Es ist und bleibt zu einem grossen Teil Glückssache ob was beisst oder nicht.
Habe selber schon meinen kleinen Bruder der ebenfalls erst 13 ist zum angeln mitgenommen. Und während ich nicht einen "Zoppler" hatte.....fing der doch glatt einen schönen Karpfen. Habe mich aber für ihn mehr gefreut, als wenn ich den gefangen hätte.

Damals in meiner Jugend bzw. Kindheit...da gab es aus Geldmangel nicht die möglichkeit für mich "professionel zu fischen. Deshalb war ich notgedrungen der schlimmste Schwarzangler in meinem Dorf. Aber es war eine wunderschöne Zeit. Und deshalb freut es mich, das es auch heute noch Kinder/Jugendliche gibt, die genauso eine Passion für´s Angeln entwickeln wie ich in meiner Kindheit....und wie in der Kindheit/Jugend der meisten user in diesem Forum. 

Also, egal was für ein Firmenlogo auf der Rute steht, professionel bist du in meinen Augen wenn du dieses Hobby mit deinem Herzblut betreibst...d.h. wenn du am Abend vor deinem Angeltrip schon dieses gewisse Fieber entwickelst....wenn du schon eine halbe Stunde bevor der Wecker klingelt aus dem Bett springst....;-)

Also für mich bist du ein "kleiner" Profi 

Gruss und Petri Heil

Peter


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*



			
				Peter Bach schrieb:
			
		

> Möcht jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben. Ich finde es als erstes mal toll, das dir die Angelei so viel Spass und Freude bereitet. Ist halt einfach die zweitschönste sache der Welt....


 Das ist zweifelsohne richtig !!!!
 Heutzutage ist es doch schon klasse wenn die kiddies anderes im Kopf haben als Computer, + -spiele, Spielconsolen, lieber am Wasser sitzen als nur in der Bude zu hocken !
 Sicher waren einige Fragen deinerseits etwas "unglücklich" formuliert - aber davon kann sich hier meist keiner immer freisprechen denke ich !
    Das wichtigste ist das du/wir mir Spaß und Leidenschaft bei der Sache dabei sind ....  :q egal ob 300 EUR oder 30 EUR Rute in der Hand !!!!  #6 #g
 Abgesehen davon sind viele deiner postings wirklich gut und von denen können sich manch ältere ab und an ruhig ne Scheibe abschneiden !!!
  Ich warte auf große Welse von dir !!!    #y


----------



## bernd noack (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

die ganze aufregung beruht auf ein missverstaendnis von basi8811-er meint wer ist angelprofi-professionell heisst uebersetzt berufsmaessig und wer angelt von uns schon fuer geld-angelprofi gleich erfahrener angler wird es in diesem forum schon einige geben das heisst auch mit billigen primitiven material an verschiedenen gewaessern angelerfolge zu erzielen-jedoch auslernen wird man auch im angeln nie 
#y


----------



## NorbertF (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Na das ist doch das schöne am Anglerboard. Auch wenn man mal etwas unglücklich formuliert oder den Ton nicht trifft oder auch völlig daneben ist (ich kenne da jemanden der ist schon 20 Jahre älter und schreibt auch viel Mist), es wird einem doch immer vergeben und letztendlich ziehen wir ja alle am gleichen Strang.
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Fängen und behalt dir deinen Enthusiasmus fürs Angeln!

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Große Waller: kann man hier schlecht fangen.
Die Lahn ist ein sehr kleiner Fluss.

Ich weiß aber, wo einer von 2m steht, der auch von Bekannten schon gesichtet worden ist.
Auch auf nen Albino mache ich Jagd.
Nächste Woche verankern wir uns auf der Lahn und fischen direkt über einem Loch, wo 7 Welse wir auf dem Echolot in 1-1.5m (Größe, Nicht die Tiefe des Gewässers) entdeckt haben.

Geht von 2.1m auf 5.8m runter und dann wirds wieder auf 1.8m flach.
Da steht auch der Albino dabei.

Und der beste Vorteil: Vom Ufer aus kann man da nicht fischen!
Bin größter Hoffnung dass ich noch was fange, da ich die gesamten Ferien über nicht angeln konnte.
Konnte zwar mit, aber selber nicht fischen.
Wenn ich einen erwischen sollte, poste ich wieder.


----------



## leipziger21 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hey Basi8811
wenn dich das wallerfischen so ineressiert schau doch mal bei 
http://www.wallerforum.com rein die hp dürfte dir gefallen.
sind auch viele aus deine region dort bzw fischen viele in der lahn.
bey


----------



## Basi8811 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Danke, aber da bin ich schon seit 3 Jahren angemeldet!


----------



## Pfiffie79 (13. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Naja ist so ein Ding, ein Professioneller Fußballspieler hat auch keine 20Euro schlappen, da muß man schon eine null dran hängen (mindest.) und genauso ist das wenn man Professionell fischen will oder Fischt da Kostet die Rute nicht 50 Euro sonder 500 und mehr.
Ob der Angler dann gut ist oder Schlecht hat nichts mit Professionell an sich zu tun (bsp: ein professioneller Fußballspieler sitztauch mal auf der bank und oder schaft es nie auch wenn er 500 Euro schlappen hat).

Also Fazit man muß das Trennen: Professionell heißt das man sich voll und ganz auf das Angeln Konzentriert alles andere hat keinen Vorrang.


Und Trotzdem kann der Hobbypilot auch mal den Größeren Fisch haben.:a 


Also macht den kleinen nicht so Fertig


Gruß Pfiffie


----------



## BadPoldi (19. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Hi,

@Basi8811 

erstmals find ich super das du dich so fürs angeln intressierst  und ned für viedogames usw... sehr lobenswert.....

nur sei mir mal nicht böse aber mit 13 angelst du gerade mal 3 jahre (vorher darfst ja nicht lt. gesetz) selbst wenn du schon 5 jahre angelst find ich es etwas dreist von dir. in dem einen thread beschreibst du wie gut du location usw betreibst, auf der anderen seite fragst du wie man bei rotaugen usw. vorgeht beim stippen... passt alles irgendwie nicht zusammen. infinity rollen zum wallerfischen usw... nein hier spricht kein neid von mir, nur verstehen tu ich sowas nicht. alleine wirst du auch sicher nicht mit nem größerem waller fertig, da gehst du baden samt rolle und rute....

ich will dich nur mal zum überlegen bringen ob es nicht besser ist, erstmal die grundlegenden sachen sich anzueignen. das fängt in meinen augen beim stippen von plötzen rotaugen usw. an. 

denk mal drüber nach, ist nur ein gutgemeinter rat...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Raubfischjäger (20. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

Mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal, welche Marke bei mir zum Einsatz kommt, oder wie teuer das Gerät ist. Hauptsache es bringt Fisch. Außerdem kann man mächtig Geld sparen, wenn man sich eine Rute zulegt, die zwar von einer "no-name" Firma ist, aber wesentlich billiger ist und von nahezu selber Qualität ist.


@Basi8811:
Und fahr mal an ein Gewässer, das Du überhaupt nicht kennst. Dann wird es sicherlich auch Dir schwer fallen, auf Anhieb die erfolgreichen Stellen zu finden.


----------



## douch (24. August 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

hab den thread jetzt erst entdeckt, also ich bin acuh erst 15.
habe auch sehr gutes angelgerät wir insgesamt auch sicher  2000€ gekostet haben, aber ich angel schon 3 jahre. dann kommt das schon in.
aber was der da ablässt  :v das is schon ziemlich  :c 
naja lasst jedem seine freude, gutes angelgerät ist noch lange kein können.


----------



## Raubfischjäger (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@Basi8811:

Wo an der Lahn angelst Du? Vielleicht kenn' ich den Ort. 

Darf man da echt vom Boot aus angeln? Wär CooL.

Viel Spaß noch beim Angeln und petri Heil wünscht Dir 

 #h Raubfischjäger #h 

P.S.: Die DVD "Das fischende Auge" solltest Du unbedingt mal sehen!
       Sind auch u.a. spannende Wallerdrills drauf.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. September 2004)

*AW: Wer von euch ist professionell?*

@BadPoldi: du sprichst hier sicher nicht nur mir aus der Seele...
@Raubfischjäger: dito!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und der spruch des tages heißt: "Gutes Angelgerät ist noch lange kein Können"!!!!!!!!!!! wenn basi die beiträge hier liest, sollte er sich diese auf jeden Fall verinnerlichen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------

